
Peloton prices IPO on high-end of expectations - gshakir
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/25/peloton-prices-ipo-at-29-per-share.html
======
JMTQp8lwXL
The full Peloton monthly subscription is $40/mo and $20/mo for basic. The home
bike starts at $2,250.

They have 1.4 million members. With a market cap of $8.1B, they're worth about
$5700/member. $5700 gets you a bike and over 14 years of basic membership.

To me, it sounds like they needs more growth to sustain that valuation.

